# Word children



## Abigail (12 Settembre 2010)

Per la prima volta nella mia vita ho saputo ieri, guardando raistoria su sky, di una delle più grosse vergogne della storia. Non ne ho mai sentito parlare-
Allucinante,impensabile e atroce

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=it&langpair=en|it&u=http://www.jewishgen.org/ForgottenCamps/General/LebensbornEng.html&rurl=translate.google.it&usg=ALkJrhiLELknC4GR-iEYePUaAkGA5HlSRA


----------



## Abigail (12 Settembre 2010)

http://www.lager.it/lebensborn.html


----------



## Abigail (12 Settembre 2010)

http://www.instoria.it/home/lebensborn.htm


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

Lo sapevo, ma si cerca di rimuove cose tanto atroci.
Ma quel che si deve pensare è come si può arrivare a questo.


----------



## Abigail (12 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo sapevo, ma si cerca di rimuove cose tanto atroci.
> Ma quel che si deve pensare è come si può arrivare a questo.


ma lo sapevi che il governo norvegese di merda ha offerto come risarcimento 20.000 corone ?? neanche un mese di stipendio per una vita distrutta.
E' allucinante!!
sto cercando il programma di raistoria con le testimonianze di alcuni ex bambini rinchiusi per 20 anni in manicomio perchè non sapevano dove metterli!!!!
le bambine le chiamavano le troie tedesche...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma lo sapevi che il governo norvegese di merda ha offerto come risarcimento 20.000 corone ?? neanche un mese di stipendio per una vita distrutta.
> E' allucinante!!
> sto cercando il programma di raistoria con le testimonianze di alcuni ex bambini rinchiusi per 20 anni in manicomio perchè non sapevano dove metterli!!!!
> le bambine le chiamavano le troie tedesche...


 Non sapevo o l'ho rimosso.
:unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (12 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sapevo o l'ho rimosso.
> :unhappy:


vedi? o rimuoviamo o non sappiamo.
Continuo a cercare!!


----------



## Irene (12 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> http://www.instoria.it/home/lebensborn.htm


 
sconvolgente..


----------



## Abigail (12 Settembre 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> sconvolgente..


eppure reale. Ci sono ancora ex bambini norvegesi figli di nazisti che vengono emarginati e rifiutati dal loro paese.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (13 Settembre 2010)

se ne parla "marginalmente" in quel capolavoro attoriale di Merryl Streep "La scelta di Sophie"


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

kutdhchhc


----------

